# Do I disturb the festooning to kill these last two wax moth larvae? (photo)



## tsk (Nov 26, 2010)

*Re: Do I disturb the comb-building to kill these last two wax moth larvae? (photo)*

Can you just "loosen" up the follower board and run a razor blade through the moth/larvae?

One thing I'd be worried about is opening the hive (or the window for that matter) too much and encouraging absconding....


----------



## PatBeek (Jan 13, 2012)

*Re: Do I disturb the comb-building to kill these last two wax moth larvae? (photo)*



tsk said:


> Can you just "loosen" up the follower board and run a razor blade through the moth/larvae?


I sure could. I'm just waiting for a green-light from some of you more experienced keepers.



tsk said:


> One thing I'd be worried about is opening the hive (or the window for that matter) too much and encouraging absconding....


Absolutely understood.

I don't think I need to panic and/or rush to do anything right now until I'm sure.

.


----------



## johng (Nov 24, 2009)

*Re: Do I disturb the comb-building to kill these last two wax moth larvae? (photo)*

You should be ok. Theres no more comb for the wax moths to get into. The bees will only build out now what they can cover. Once the moths hatch out the bees will run them out of the hive pretty quick. If you have any other hives you may want to shake in some more bees. That doesn't look like many bees to start a new hive from scratch. They diffenatly need to be fed to help them get going.


----------



## PatBeek (Jan 13, 2012)

*Re: Do I disturb the comb-building to kill these last two wax moth larvae? (photo)*



johng said:


> You should be ok. Theres no more comb for the wax moths to get into. The bees will only build out now what they can cover. Once the moths hatch out the bees will run them out of the hive pretty quick. If you have any other hives you may want to shake in some more bees. That doesn't look like many bees to start a new hive from scratch. They diffenatly need to be fed to help them get going.


Thanks, yeah, I'm leaning towards leaving them there for now unless someone can sway me otherwise.

I don't have any other hives. The cut-out me and my friend did on Monday gave me my first colony - albeit a sink-or-swim colony.

I am feeding them behind the follower-board - yes.

By the way, here's the thread regarding that cut-out:

*Would you all recommend an inside cut-out or outside trap-out? *

And here's the video of that cut-out:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LP5_OIqohz8


Thanks, johng.


----------



## PatBeek (Jan 13, 2012)

*Re: Do I disturb the comb-building to kill these last two wax moth larvae? (photo)*

You know, the bees will eventually have those larvae completely covered-up/smothered once the ball-of-bees moves on down the bars to build their comb. Won't that most-likely do those larvae in?

I HATE those two larvae...........JUST LOOK AT 'EM UP THERE !!!!

They are ruining the party !!!


----------



## PatBeek (Jan 13, 2012)

*Re: Do I disturb the comb-building to kill these last two wax moth larvae? (photo)*

.

*Folks, I took some decisive action today.

The following photos speak for themselves:
*










*Ahhhhh, look how beautiful - gettin' busy, building their own comb, wax-moth-larvae-free:*


----------



## misslechunker (May 26, 2010)

*Re: Do I disturb the comb-building to kill these last two wax moth larvae? (photo)*

You know pat, I'd of done the same thing. However, (not knowing if you did) I would have followed the advice of tsk and not disturbing them too much. Glad you got em' out!


----------



## PatBeek (Jan 13, 2012)

*Re: Do I disturb the comb-building to kill these last two wax moth larvae? (photo)*

Yeah, they are such a calm lot - almost happy to be saved from their previous situation. I could go in there and cuddle with them and they'd probably be ok with it.

So now the new, virgin white comb is emerging from the ball-of-bees over the past day-or-so.

They are hanging in there, it looks like. I know it's a small bunch, but they just may pull through. They seem very happy and busy.

Here's a short 2 min video of goings-on in my backyard over the past 2 days:

http://youtu.be/szHIjbPy4kc

.


----------

